# aspiration en français (prononciation/phonologie)



## john_riemann_soong

J'entends souvent qu'il n'y a pas d'aspiration en français, mais j'entends souvent beaucoup de péripéties où un mot comme "toute" est un peu aspiré. Est-ce que c'est plus correct de dire qu'il y a l'aspiration en français, mais elle est souvent plus faible?

Pour le mandarin par example, le mot "da" n'est pas aspiré (le "VOT" est presque zéro), et en comparaison, il semble que le phonème français, "t" dans "ta" est définitivement plus aspiré.


----------



## tilt

Salut,

Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ce que tu entends par _aspiré_, quand tu dis par exemple que _toute_ l'est parfois un peu. Pourrais-tu donner des exemples écrits (si tant est que ce soit possible) de ce que tu entends ?
Merci.


----------



## berndf

En tout cas le français ne fait aucune distinction entre des occlusives aspirée et non aspirée. La réaction de tilt de montre que même les français bien éduqué ne savent même pas qu'est-ce ça veut dire : "aspiré".


----------



## tilt

berndf said:


> En tout cas le français ne fait aucune distinction entre des occlusives aspirée et non aspirée. La réaction de tilt de montre que même les français bien éduqué ne savent même pas qu'est-ce ça veut dire : "aspiré".


Merci pour le "bien éduqué" ! 

J'avoue en effet n'avoir qu'une idée très vague de ce que veut dire le mot "aspiré" en terme de phonétique, et l'article donné en lien ne m'a pas beaucoup éclairé.
Mais au-delà de ça, ce qui me trouble le plus est que John_riemann_soong applique ce terme à tout un mot, et pas seulement à un phonème.


----------



## john_riemann_soong

Eh, désolé -- je veux dire "mot qui contient un phonème aspiré".



> En tout cas le français ne fait aucune distinction entre des occlusives aspirée et non aspirée.


Oui, elles ne peuvent pas être une paire minimale. Mais l'effet d'aspiration -- trop ou trop peu -- est comparable d'articuler un trille avec le /r/ en anglais. 

Aspiration en anglais:

le /p/ dans "*P*in" est aspiré
le /p/ dans "S*p*in" n'est pas aspiré

L'aspiration ressemble donner consonnes un /h/; c'est probablement pourquoi elle n'est pas aussi _forte_ en français qu'en anglais, mais n'est-ce pas qu'elle existe un peu? 

Le premier /t/ dans "toute" est un peu plus aspiré (a plus de "VOT") que le deuxieme, oui? Il est légèrement plus fort, je m'aperçois.


----------



## tie-break

D'après ce que je sais, on n'aspire aucun mot en français. 
Néanmois il existe le "h" dit aspiré, mais, en realité, lui non plus n'est pas vraiment aspiré, on note juste l'absence de liaison et d'élision devant ce mot.


----------



## tie-break

john_riemann_soong said:


> Le premier /t/ dans "toute" est un peu plus aspiré (a plus de "VOT") que le deuxieme, oui? Il est légèrement plus fort, je m'aperçois.


 
Personnellement je ne vois aucune différence de prononciation entre le premier "T" et le deuxième. 

Et je ne vois pas d'aspiration non plus.


----------



## berndf

Si il y a une aspiration de la _t_ initiale dans _tout_ elle est tellement légère que ça peu varier d’un locuteur à l’autre. Je pense qu’on peut dire que le français n’a pas des occlusives aspirées.
Par contre les voyelles finales peuvent des fois porter des aspirations très fortes. Par exemple dans la phrase « Je l’a vue. » il y a des locuteurs qui presque sifflent à la fin de cette phrase.


----------



## john_riemann_soong

Si on connait la chanson "Gangster Moderne" par MC Solaar, c'est un example d'aspiration. Si on augmente le volume, l'aspiration est plus claire -- dans "*p*e*t*it voleur," deux consonnes ont l'aspiration. Mais dans un des mots suivants, "ajou*t*er," le /t/ est toujours aspiré, mais moins fortement.



berndf said:


> Si il y a une aspiration de la _t_ initiale dans _tout_ elle est tellement légère que ça peu varier d’un locuteur à l’autre. Je pense qu’on peut dire que le français n’a pas des occlusives aspirées.
> Par contre les voyelles finales peuvent des fois porter des aspirations très fortes. Par exemple dans la phrase « Je l’a vue. » il y a des locuteurs qui presque sifflent à la fin de cette phrase.



Voyelles aspirées? Intéressantes!

Et oui, c'est un genre de siffler (on dirait) qui marque l'aspiration.


----------



## berndf

john_riemann_soong said:


> Si on connait la chanson "Gangster Moderne" par MC Solaar, c'est un example d'aspiration. Si on augmente le volume, l'aspiration est plus claire -- dans "*p*e*t*it voleur," deux consonnes ont l'aspiration. Mais dans un des mots suivants, "ajou*t*er," le /t/ est toujours aspiré, mais moins fortement.


 
C'est du rap! Sans des occlusives aspirées le rap ne serait plus le rap. Ce n'est pas une caractéristique de la langue française.


----------



## john_riemann_soong

Vraiment! Je ne le savais pas .... eh, bien. 

Si on regarde "Bonnie et Clyde" de Serge Gainsbourg, on remarque comment il dit "en*c*ore", "é*c*ou*t*ez l'histoire", "*p*lus" etc. dans les premières vingt secondes. 

Quand les gens dit un mot comme "*c*ul," (pardon! ) je remarque que le /k/ est vraiment aspiré. Mais quand les gens chantent quelquechose comme "te plaire," (comme "la Javanaise" de Serge) le "te" est vraiment non-aspiré (il ressemble la consonne sourde "de" en mandarin). Quand on dirait quelquechose comme "temps" par example, le /t/ semble plus aspiré que le /t/ dans "te plaire".


----------



## berndf

Pas LES gens. En français c'est simplement égal. Et il y a des gens qui aspirent et des gens qui ne aspirent pas. Et la même personne peu des fois aspirer et des fois pas. Mais la façon "normale" de prononcer les occlusives est non aspirée.


----------



## mbrower

Du point de vue de l’étranger, je vois un peu ce que John_Riemann_Soong veut dire, pourtant je dirais (comme berndf) que ce sont les voyelles qui sont aspirées plus souvent en français. Par exemple le petit souffle, presqu’un sifflet, qui suit le « i » dans « oui », « dis », etc. En cherchant des exemples parmi les consonnes, je tombe sur *psy*chologue, bien que je ne sache s’il s’agit vraiment de l’aspiration des consonnes au début ou de la voyelle « y ».


----------



## CapnPrep

John, j'ai trouvé une référence qui donne des VOT allant de 10 à 30 ms pour les occlusives sourdes du français. Mais cet article date des années 70 : Caramazza & Yeni-Komshian. (1974) "Voice onset time in two French dialects". _J of Phonetics_ 2: 239-245.

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, il y a un contraste net entre les occlusives non-aspirées en mandarin et les occlusives sourdes en français.


----------



## berndf

CapnPrep said:


> John, j'ai trouvé une référence qui donne des VOT allant de 10 à 30 ms pour les occlusives sourdes du français. Mais cet article date des années 70 : Caramazza & Yeni-Komshian. (1974) "Voice onset time in two French dialects". _J of Phonetics_ 2: 239-245.
> 
> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, il y a un contraste net entre les occlusives non-aspirées en mandarin et les occlusives sourdes en français.


 
Merci pour ta recherche. Je suis d’accord avec ça. Mais 30ms est encore mois que, par exemple, le k non aspiré en Anglais (45ms). Comme ça, pour une langue indo-européenne moderne, les occlusives françaises doivent être considéré comme non aspirées. Pour un locuteur natif d’une langue qui différencie entre les occlusives aspirées et non aspirée comme le Mandarin (l’anglais a des occlusives aspirées et non aspirée mais sans différence en signification), ça peut tout à fait paraître aspiré.


----------



## agliagli

john_riemann_soong said:


> le /p/ dans "*P*in" est aspiré
> le /p/ dans "S*p*in" n'est pas aspiré


 
Tu parles des allophones? Je ne sais pas si c'est une notation phonétique universelle mais je crois qu'ils se mettent entre crochets et l'aspiration en exposant: le [ph] dans pin par exemple est allophone du [p] de spin.

J'ignorais totalement qu'il existait des allophones du même type en langue française, mais c'est bien possible car j'ai pu remarquer que les plosives se modifiaient souvent suivant le son qui suivaient, dans plus ou moins toutes les langues que je connais (pas beaucoup mais quelques unes). Et le mandarin ne fait pas exception.  

La question m'intéresse beaucoup car j'entends souvent des chinois confondre:
*b*ain-*p*ain (tu as pris le bain pour pain)
*c*adeau-*g*ateau (tu as acheté un gateau pour cadeau)

A l'inverse, lorsque des francophones prononcent les sons /b/,/p/,/g/,/k/ du mandarin (et je me demande s'il faut vraiment reprendre les lettres latines b,p,g,k parfois... parce que ce ne sont pas vraiment des équivalents du /b/ français etc.), ils ont tendence à exagérer la différence du /b/ et ne pas aspirer le /p/ de même qu'avec le /g/ et le /k/:

[...]


----------



## Montaigne

Si on reprend le "d" et le"t" (et si pour être concret on remplace la mal nommée "aspiration" par la réelle "expiration") on entendra , comme en chinois, une différence entre la première (occlusive alvéolaire voisée) et la seconde (occlusive alvéolaire non voisée). L'attaque de "temps" est plus forte que celle de "dent". Je cois comprendre la remarque initiale de JR Soong concernant "toute" car le premier "t" est plus expiré que le second (ce qu'on perçoit bien en chuchotant le mot).
Cela dit, on n'est pas dans le même système de différenciation (aspiré vs non aspiré) que le chinois, l'anglais et bien d'autres.


----------



## berndf

Thread moved to EHL.


----------



## merquiades

On trouve des gens qui aspirent le p et le t.  Je pense que c'est une influence de l'allemand sur le français de la région où j'habite.


----------



## berndf

merquiades said:


> On trouve des gens qui aspirent le p et le t.  Je pense que c'est une influence de l'allemand sur le français de la région où j'habite.


Tu pense ça pourquoi? Tu pense cette tendance n'existe que dans le nord-est?


----------



## merquiades

berndf said:


> Tu pense ça pourquoi? Tu pense cette tendance n'existe que dans le nord-est?



Depuis un certain temps je parle principalement avec des gens d'ici donc je ne sais pas à quel point c'est étendu cette aspiration dans d'autres régions.  J'ai déjà entendu des gens prononcer leurs t et leurs p avec une force égale à un britannique.  C'est souvent des gens qui ont des racines bien lorraines et utilisent des germanismes comme "attendre sur toi",  "faire bleu" et "l'entre midi"... mais à part ça ne parlent pas un seul mot d'allemand.


----------



## berndf

merquiades said:


> Depuis un certain temps je parle principalement avec des gens d'ici donc je ne sais pas à quel point c'est étendu cette aspiration dans d'autres régions.  J'ai déjà entendu des gens prononcer leurs t et leurs p avec une force égale à un britannique.  C'est souvent des gens qui ont des racines bien lorraines et utilisent des germanismes comme "attendre sur toi",  "faire bleu" et "l'entre midi"... mais à part ça ne parlent pas un seul mot d'allemand.


French phonology had signs of West Germanic (Frankish) influence throughout its history, e.g. terminal devoicing in OF which is the reason why we have _neuf_ and _neuve_ rather than_ *neuv_ and _neuve_.


----------

